# Kaufberatung: Wakü Ryzen 5900x + RTX3090 FE



## s0iki (4. November 2020)

Hi zusammen,

ich bin zwar nicht sonderlich neu hier, wende mich aber das erste Mal an euch mit der Bitte um Einschätzung ob die untenstehenden Komponenten zusammen passen.

Was hab ich vor? Ich möchte ein Wakü-System aufbauen, welches per AiO (CPU) gekühlt wird und mit einem Custom Loop die Grafikkarte kühlt.
Bereits vorhanden sind die Komponenten:

Netzteil
Gehäuse
Mainboard, CPU und RAM
RTX 20180 ti Waterforce WB
2x DELL 2716DG (144Hz, G-Sync)
Meine Frage ist. Sind die Parts kompatibel miteinander? Reicht das Netzteil für 2 Waküs aus? Seht ihr generell Risiken?

Die Paar Anschlüsse für die Custom Loop hab ich jetzt nicht mit aufgelistet, da ich die noch nicht konkret zusammengestellt habe. Das werden wohl welche von EK sein.

Ich danke euch schon mal im Voraus.

Grüße,
s0iki

1 AMD Ryzen 9 5900X, 12C/24T, 3.70-4.80GHz, tray (100-000000061)
1 Crucial Ballistix schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-18-18-38 (BL2K16G36C16U4B)
1 NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 Founders Edition, 24GB GDDR6X, HDMI, 3x DP (900-1G136-2510-000)
1 Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite
6 Arctic P12 PWM PST schwarz, 120mm (ACFAN00120A)
1 Phanteks Eclipse P600S Silent, schwarz, schallgedämmt (PH-EC600PSC_BK01)
1 Watercool Heatkiller IV Pro AMD, Black Copper (18035)
1 EK Water Blocks EK-Tube ZMT Schlauch, 16/10mm, 3m mattschwarz (3830046999214)
1 Aqua Computer Ultitube D5 100, D5 PWM, 230ml, mit Pumpe (34097)
1 Aqua Computer Octo für PWM-Lüfter, Licht- und Lüftersteuerung 8-Kanal (53286)
2x Hardware Labs LS360
1 be quiet! Straight Power 11 1000W ATX 2.4 (BN285)

Edit, 15.11.:

AMD Mainboard, CPU Kühler und CPU hinzugefügt
Thema geändert
Edit, 23.11.:

AMD CPU definiert
Edit, 26.11.:

Grafikkarte wurde ersetzt, da vorhandene RTX 2080 ti defekt ist
Thema korrigiert
Edit, 01.12.:

Grafikkarte im Thema ergänzt
durchgestrichene Links aus der Komponentenzusammenstellung gelöscht
Edit, 08.12.:

Grafikkarte im Thema ergänzt


----------



## sinchilla (4. November 2020)

Ein 360er Radi wird definitiv sehr laut und kühl ist was anderes.

Man sagt, pro 100 Watt Verlustleistung etwa ein 120er Radiator.

Ich würde zwei 360er nehmen.

Edith: habe gerade gelesen das die CPU ne AIO bekommt, dann sollte es passen


----------



## Nathenhale (5. November 2020)

Die frage die sich mir stellt warum soll der CPU den bitte übere eine AIO gekühlt werden? Man könnte ihn auch ganz einfach in den Costum Loop einbinden.


----------



## Sinusspass (5. November 2020)

Vermutlich, damit die 360W der Grafikkarte nicht die CPU mitheizen. Das kann durchaus Sinn machen, es so zu konzipieren, man gewinnt damit CPU-Temperatur, allerdings auf Kosten der GPU-Temperatur. Die wird dabei nämlich schlechter, weil im Verhältnis deutlich weniger Radiatorfläche zur Verfügung steht.
Abseits davon würde ich bei der Hardware nicht zum zweitklassigen Magicool-Radiator greifen.


----------



## s0iki (5. November 2020)

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Rückmeldungen. 



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Vermutlich, damit die 360W der Grafikkarte nicht die CPU mitheizen. Das kann durchaus Sinn machen, es so zu konzipieren, man gewinnt damit CPU-Temperatur, allerdings auf Kosten der GPU-Temperatur. Die wird dabei nämlich schlechter, weil im Verhältnis deutlich weniger Radiatorfläche zur Verfügung steht.


Genau das ist die Idee, warum ich beides unabhängig von einander kühlen wollte.



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Abseits davon würde ich bei der Hardware nicht zum zweitklassigen Magicool-Radiator greifen.


Was wäre aus deiner Sicht ein besserer Radiator? Abmessungen sollten identisch bleiben.


----------



## Sinusspass (5. November 2020)

HwLabs GTS 360 oder LS 360 sind die besten Möglichkeiten. Du kannst auch den Alphacool Nexxos 360 ST30 nehmen, dann musst du aber sorgfältiger spülen, bevor du ihn einbaust.

Erwartest du denn, primär im CPU-Limit zu agieren, dass dir der Temperaturvorteil beim Prozessor den Nachteil bei der Grafikkarte wert ist? Der Lautstärke ist die Aufteilung auch nicht wirklich zuträglich, wenn man die Lüfterkurve richtig einstellt und nach Wassertemperatur steuert.


----------



## Wurstpaket (5. November 2020)

so hätte er jeweils 1x360 in 2 Loops. Wenn du beide in ein Loop packst wird die GPU noch etwas kühler und die CPU vielleicht geringfügig wärmer, dafür brauchst du nur eine Pumpe und hast ein System, welches auch gewartet werden kann. Zusätzlich bist du flexibel und kannst auch mal erweitern - z.B. mit nem Mora o.ä..

Ein Loop lässt sich natürlich auch besser überwachen, z.B. Steuerung der Lüfter über Wassertemperatur.

Wenn die CPU kühler ist ändert das nix, die GPU boosted aber ggf höher, wenn du da noch paar Grad runter kommst.

So richtig sehe ich den Vorteil in der 2 Loop Lösung nicht.


----------



## s0iki (5. November 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Du kannst auch den Alphacool Nexxos 360 ST30 nehmen, dann musst du aber sorgfältiger spülen, bevor du ihn einbaust.


Was hat es mit dem Spülen auf sich? Sind die vorbefüllt?



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Erwartest du denn, primär im CPU-Limit zu agieren, dass dir der Temperaturvorteil beim Prozessor den Nachteil bei der Grafikkarte wert ist? Der Lautstärke ist die Aufteilung auch nicht wirklich zuträglich, wenn man die Lüfterkurve richtig einstellt und nach Wassertemperatur steuert.


Der Plan ist nicht, die CPU auszureizen, OC selbst ist für mich hier nicht Priorität. Von daher war ich der Meinung eine AiO zu nutzen. Wäre denn die Pumpe in der Lage mit 2 Radiatoren zu arbeiten?
Bezüglich Einstellung der Lüfterkurve und des Bezugs habe ich mir noch nicht wirklich Gedanken gemacht. Die Idee nach Wassertemperatur scheint aber sinnig.


----------



## Wurstpaket (5. November 2020)

Ja, die Pumpen schaffen problemlos mehrere Radis. Radis sind kaum zusätzliche Belastung, die Blöcke für CPU und GPU fallen da stärker ins Gewicht. Ein Loop mit 2 Radis  + GPU + CPU ist aber nix besonderes und völlig problemlos.

Bei ner Wakü ist die Regelung der Lüfter nach CPU Temperatur (oder Graka) nicht so praktisch, die schwanken ja stark. Die Wassertemperatur tut dies nicht und sie ist auch der relevante Faktor. Schneller drehende Lüfter wirken sich nicht sofort auf die CPU/GPU Temp aus, denn sie reduzieren etwas zeitversetzt die Wassertemperatur und das merkst du dann an CPU/GPU. 

So baut man sich in der Regel die Lüfterkurve so, dass die Drehzahl sich in Abhängigkeit von der Wassertemperatur ändert.


----------



## Sinusspass (5. November 2020)

s0iki schrieb:


> Was hat es mit dem Spülen auf sich? Sind die vorbefüllt?


Nein, das nicht. Das Problem ist, dass bei Netzradiatoren oft Fertigungsrückstände enthalten sein, die man eigentlich nicht im Kreislauf haben will.


s0iki schrieb:


> Der Plan ist nicht, die CPU auszureizen, OC selbst ist für mich hier nicht Priorität. Von daher war ich der Meinung eine AiO zu nutzen. Wäre denn die Pumpe in der Lage mit 2 Radiatoren zu arbeiten?


Die schafft auch 10 Radiatoren, wenn es sein muss. Du gibst der CPU, die in der Praxis mit 100, vielleicht 150W aufschlägt, einen 360er an Radiatorfläche. Der Grafikkarte, die durchaus ihre vollen 360W verheizen kann, hat auch nur einen 360er. Ich kann verstehen, dass du die CPU nicht durch die Grafikkarte heizen willst, aber zum einen macht die höhere Temperatur abseits des Overclockings quasi nichts aus, zum anderen ist mit einem einzigen Kreislauf die Radiatorfläche besser verteilt. Es bekommen dann eben ~500W zwei 360er. 
Du kannst das auch hier nachlesen.


s0iki schrieb:


> Bezüglich Einstellung der Lüfterkurve und des Bezugs habe ich mir noch nicht wirklich Gedanken gemacht. Die Idee nach Wassertemperatur scheint aber sinnig.


Dafür brauchst du natürlich einen Sensor, der die Wassertemperatur misst. Da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten, ideal wäre wohl der Wechsel beim Ultitube auf ein Modell mit vorinstallierter D5 Next. Die kommt mit einem intergrierten Tempsensor für die Wassertemperatur und einem danach steuerbaren Lüfterausgang. Mit einem Splitter bekommst du dann auch alle Lüfter an den einen Ausgang.


----------



## s0iki (5. November 2020)

Wurstpaket schrieb:


> Ja, die Pumpen schaffen problemlos mehrere Radis. Radis sind kaum zusätzliche Belastung, die Blöcke für CPU und GPU fallen da stärker ins Gewicht. Ein Loop mit 2 Radis + GPU + CPU ist aber nix besonderes und völlig problemlos.


Ok, dann scheint ein Radiator + CPU Kühler eine Option anstatt der Corsair AiO! 


Wurstpaket schrieb:


> Bei ner Wakü ist die Regelung der Lüfter nach CPU Temperatur (oder Graka) nicht so praktisch, die schwanken ja stark. Die Wassertemperatur tut dies nicht und sie ist auch der relevante Faktor. Schneller drehende Lüfter wirken sich nicht sofort auf die CPU/GPU Temp aus, denn sie reduzieren etwas zeitversetzt die Wassertemperatur und das merkst du dann an CPU/GPU.
> 
> So baut man sich in der Regel die Lüfterkurve so, dass die Drehzahl sich in Abhängigkeit von der Wassertemperatur ändert.


Danke für die Erklärung. Bei dem Thema bin ich noch rel. blank aber das was du beschreibst macht auf jeden Fall Sinn. An welcher Stelle sollte da der Temperatursensor angebracht werden? Meine Idee wäre in der jetzigen Konfig am Radi Eingang von Grafikkarte kommend. 

Wie wäre denn beim 2 Radi Setup die "Kühlkette? Meine Vermutung: Pumpe --> Grafikkarte --> CPU --> Radi oben im Deckel --> Radi Front --> Pumpe. Macht das Sinn?


----------



## Wurstpaket (5. November 2020)

Die Wassertemperatur ist quasi im gesamten Kreislauf annähernd gleich, wo der Sensor ist spielt keine Rolle.

Auch die Reihenfolge ist bezüglich der Kühlleistung egal, Pumpe/AB sollte nicht ganz unten sein. Das Wasser fließt quasi so schnell, dass es sich nach der GPU nur minimal erwärmt.


----------



## s0iki (5. November 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Dafür brauchst du natürlich einen Sensor, der die Wassertemperatur misst. Da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten, ideal wäre wohl der Wechsel beim Ultitube auf ein Modell mit vorinstallierter D5 Next. Die kommt mit einem intergrierten Tempsensor für die Wassertemperatur und einem danach steuerbaren Lüfterausgang. Mit einem Splitter bekommst du dann auch alle Lüfter an den einen Ausgang.


Ginge es nicht auch, dass ich einen Temperatursensor zwischen schraube?! Hintergrund ist, dass das Mainboard 2x Temperatursensor-Anschlüsse (2Pin) mitbringt. Von daher wäre die 40€ Mehrpreis für die Next nicht notwendig oder?! Mit Splitter ist "Y-Splitter 3Fan" von EK gemeint, oder?

Generell die Temperatursteuerung über UEFI ist aber machbar oder gibts da auch software, welche mir da hilft? (Corsair hat iCUE, da komm ich auf die AiO, hab ich gesehen)


----------



## Sinusspass (5. November 2020)

s0iki schrieb:


> Ginge es nicht auch, dass ich einen Temperatursensor zwischen schraube?! Hintergrund ist, dass das Mainboard 2x Temperatursensor-Anschlüsse (2Pin) mitbringt.


Natürlich, du brauchst eben einen mit G 1/4" Innen- und Außengewinde.


s0iki schrieb:


> Von daher wäre die 40€ Mehrpreis für die Next nicht notwendig oder?!


Sofern dein Mainboard den Sensor dann auch als Regelquelle für die Lüfter hernehmen kann (steht im Handbuch bzw. sollte da stehen), dann geht das.


s0iki schrieb:


> Mit Splitter ist "Y-Splitter 3Fan" von EK gemeint, oder?


Beispielsweise. Solche Splitter hat eigentlich jeder Shop in seinem Sortiment, in der Regel auch mit der gewünschten Anzahl an Ausgängen. Bedenke, dass du für 2 360er 6 Ausgänge brauchst.


s0iki schrieb:


> Generell die Temperatursteuerung über UEFI ist aber machbar oder gibts da auch software, welche mir da hilft? (Corsair hat iCUE, da komm ich auf die AiO, hab ich gesehen)


Software gibts schon , die Lage ist aber die reinste Katastrophe. Es kann sein, dass die Gigabyte-Software das einstellen kann, ich würde es aber ehrlich gesagt lassen und die Werte direkt im UEFI eintragen, sofern man keine Geräte von Aquacomputer zur Steuerung verwendet.


----------



## Wurstpaket (5. November 2020)

Den Temperatursensor kannst du oft einfach an die Graka klemmen, die hat ja in der Regel 4 Ports. 
Da hast du an der Graka dann In + Out + Temp + Stopfen


----------



## s0iki (5. November 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Die schafft auch 10 Radiatoren, wenn es sein muss. Du gibst der CPU, die in der Praxis mit 100, vielleicht 150W aufschlägt, einen 360er an Radiatorfläche. Der Grafikkarte, die durchaus ihre vollen 360W verheizen kann, hat auch nur einen 360er. Ich kann verstehen, dass du die CPU nicht durch die Grafikkarte heizen willst, aber zum einen macht die höhere Temperatur abseits des Overclockings quasi nichts aus, zum anderen ist mit einem einzigen Kreislauf die Radiatorfläche besser verteilt. Es bekommen dann eben ~500W zwei 360er.
> Du kannst das auch hier nachlesen.


Danke für den Link!
Mittlerweile bin ich schon soweit mir die AiO zu sparen und stattdessen einen zweiten Radi zu kaufen. Dazu dann noch einen entsprechenden Kühler für die CPU. Dann fang ich mal an die Sachen zusammen zu kaufen! 


Sinusspass schrieb:


> Software gibts schon , die Lage ist aber die reinste Katastrophe. Es kann sein, dass die Gigabyte-Software das einstellen kann, ich würde es aber ehrlich gesagt lassen und die Werte direkt im UEFI eintragen, sofern man keine Geräte von Aquacomputer zur Steuerung verwendet.


Ich werde mir mal das Handbuch zu dem Mainboard runterladen und nachlesen, ob eine Steuerung auf Basis Temperatursensor möglich ist! Aquacomputer Geräte sind nicht geplant, somit fällt soweit ich weiß auch die "Aquasuite" weg, richtig?!


----------



## Sinusspass (5. November 2020)

So siehts aus. Technisch gesehen wäre ein Quadro für 40€ oder eben die D5 Next die bessere Wahl, einfach weil die Software funktioniert und die Geräte auch autonom arbeiten können. Viele Mainboards scheitern ja schon daran, überhaupt einen Anschluss für Tempsensoren zu haben, dann noch danach regeln zu können kommt leider ziemlich selten vor.


----------



## s0iki (5. November 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> ein Quadro für 40€


Das ist doch eine Lüftersteuerung, an der die Lüfter der Radiatoren angeschlossen werden und die Lüftersteuerung selbst wird  an einen internen USB-Anschluss des Mainboards angeschlossen. Korrekt?


----------



## Sinusspass (5. November 2020)

Ja. Die Pumpe kannst du damit über Pwm auch steuern.


----------



## s0iki (5. November 2020)

Ich habe mir das Handbuch des Mainboards mal angesehen und im Layout festgestellt, dass es 2x Temperatursensoren gibt. Einmal in der rechts von den RAM Bänken und einmal unten rechts bei CLR_CMOS. Ein Direktanschluss sollte somit auch funktionieren. Ich sehe aber den Vorteil anstatt im UEFI die Steuerung in Aquasuite/Windows zu machen. Erspart sicher beim einstellen das eine oder andere Neustarten des Rechners.

Auch aufgefallen ist mir dabei auch noch, dass es 2x ATX Stromanschlüsse gibt (2x4_ATX_12V und 2x2_ATX_12V). Mein bisheriges Board hatte lediglich den 2x4_ATX_12V Anschluss. Meine Frage ist nun, sollte ich beide anschließen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinusspass (5. November 2020)

Es sollte reichen, nur den 8pin anzuschließen, aber wird nicht verkehrt sein, beide zu belegen.


----------



## s0iki (6. November 2020)

Ich habe mir nun mal Gedanken gemacht, wie das im Rechner dann aussehen kann, Anordnung Radis, Pumpe mit AGB und Kreislauf. Seht ihr hier Punkte die dagegen sprechen?

Dabei ist mir eingefallen, dass das System ja auch gewartet werden muss. Meine Idee ist hier eine T-Splitter zu integrieren und dann 2x Kugelhähne zu verschrauben. Wie macht ihr das? An welcher Position sollte der T-Splitter installiert werden?

Edit: Skizze mit Radi-Anschlüsse ergänzt


----------



## Wurstpaket (6. November 2020)

der obere Radi ist nicht angekoppelt. Entlüftung geht leichter, wenn der stehend montierte Radi von unten angeströmt wird. dann füllt er sich quasi von alleine und die Luft kann oben entweichen.


----------



## s0iki (6. November 2020)

Wurstpaket schrieb:


> der obere Radi ist nicht angekoppelt


der obere Radi ist so angekoppelt, dass CPU OUT in Richtung oberer Radi IN führt. Oberer Radi OUT sitzt in der Skizze "vor" dem Radi IN und führt runter zum Radi Front IN.



Wurstpaket schrieb:


> wenn der stehend montierte Radi von unten angeströmt wird


Der stehende Radi wird doch von unten angeströmt (vom oberen Radi). IN und OUT sind bei dem Radi unten!


----------



## Sinusspass (6. November 2020)

s0iki schrieb:


> Ich habe mir nun mal Gedanken gemacht, wie das im Rechner dann aussehen kann, Anordnung Radis, Pumpe mit AGB und Kreislauf. Seht ihr hier Punkte die dagegen sprechen?


Passt so, auch wenn der Schlauch von der CPU zum oberen Radi vielleicht etwas hängen wird. Es wäre auch besser, wenn du die Lüfter auf die Außenseite packst, da du in der jetzigen Konfiguration für den Einsatz von 90° Winkeln Verlängerungen brauchst, sonst landen die Anschlüsse in den Lüftern.


s0iki schrieb:


> Dabei ist mir eingefallen, dass das System ja auch gewartet werden muss. Meine Idee ist hier eine T-Splitter zu integrieren und dann 2x Kugelhähne zu verschrauben. Wie macht ihr das?


Mit einem Kugelhahn am T-Stück, wozu soll man den zweiten brauchen?


s0iki schrieb:


> An welcher Position sollte der T-Splitter installiert werden?


In der Regel ist der Ausgleichsbehälter nie verkehrt, aber am besten ist eigentlich der tiefste Punkt. An deiner Stelle würde ich den Ausgang am Frontradiator, von wo es wieder hoch zum Agb geht, nehmen. So bekommst du gleich einen guten Teil des Wassers aus dem Radiator und noch die ganze Flüssigkeit aus dem Agb, sowie einen Großteil von Grafikkarte und CPU, auch noch etwas aus dem oberen Radiator und natürlich aus den Schläuchen raus. Am Ende wirst du aber auch mit Ablasshahn nicht drumherum kommen, zur Wartung alles zu zerlegen. Zur Wartung sollte ohnehin alles, was nicht zur Wakü gehört, vorher entnommen werden, ist einfach sicherer.


----------



## s0iki (6. November 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Es wäre auch besser, wenn du die Lüfter auf die Außenseite packst, da du in der jetzigen Konfiguration für den Einsatz von 90° Winkeln Verlängerungen brauchst, sonst landen die Anschlüsse in den Lüftern.


Die Verlängerung habe ich eingeplant. Von daher sollte das gehen. Alternativ zu den 90° würde ich 45° versuchen zu montieren. Wenn ich dann nicht hinkomme, weil vllt der stehende Radi ins Spiel kommt, werde ich die Lüfter aussen montieren. Funktioniert dann an der Stelle auch die "Pull" Lösung?



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Mit einem Kugelhahn am T-Stück, wozu soll man den zweiten brauchen?


Mein Gedanke war: 1. Kugelhahn an die Hauptleitung, offen bei Normalbetrieb. 2 Kugelhahn geschlossen bei Normalbetrieb. Bei Wartung, also Flüssigkeit ablassen, 1 Kugelhahn schließen, 2. Kugelhahn öffnen und Flüssigkeit ablassen.
Wie funktioniert das mit einem Kugelhahn?



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Am Ende wirst du aber auch mit Ablasshahn nicht drumherum kommen, zur Wartung alles zu zerlegen. Zur Wartung sollte ohnehin alles, was nicht zur Wakü gehört, vorher entnommen werden, ist einfach sicherer.


Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass ich bei Wartung zerlegen muss.


----------



## Sinusspass (6. November 2020)

s0iki schrieb:


> Die Verlängerung habe ich eingeplant. Von daher sollte das gehen. Alternativ zu den 90° würde ich 45° versuchen zu montieren. Wenn ich dann nicht hinkomme, weil vllt der stehende Radi ins Spiel kommt, werde ich die Lüfter aussen montieren. Funktioniert dann an der Stelle auch die "Pull" Lösung?


Push oder Pull macht bei den meisten Lüftern keinen nennenswerten Unterschied, das sagt auch jeder Test aus.


s0iki schrieb:


> Mein Gedanke war: 1. Kugelhahn an die Hauptleitung, offen bei Normalbetrieb. 2 Kugelhahn geschlossen bei Normalbetrieb. Bei Wartung, also Flüssigkeit ablassen, 1 Kugelhahn schließen, 2. Kugelhahn öffnen und Flüssigkeit ablassen.
> Wie funktioniert das mit einem Kugelhahn?


Was soll das bringen, du willst doch die ganze Flüssigkeit rausbekommen, um am Kreislauf zu arbeiten. Einfach einen Kugelhahn an  das T-Stück und gar keinen in den eigentlichen Wasserstrom, fertig ist das Ablassystem.


----------



## s0iki (6. November 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Was soll das bringen, du willst doch die ganze Flüssigkeit rausbekommen, um am Kreislauf zu arbeiten. Einfach einen Kugelhahn an das T-Stück und gar keinen in den eigentlichen Wasserstrom, fertig ist das Ablassystem.


Vllt stell ich mich grad bissl an, aber wenn ich nur den einen Kugelhahn anschliesse, hab ich beim öffnen dessen dann 2 offene Leitungen... Damit besteht doch nach wie vor die Möglichkeit, dass Flüssigkeit in den Kreislauf anstatt rausgepumpt wird. Oder irre ich mich?


Sinusspass schrieb:


> Push oder Pull macht bei den meisten Lüftern keinen nennenswerten Unterschied, das sagt auch jeder Test aus.


Was würdest du/ihr vorschlagen, bei außen liegenden Lüftern, push oder pull? Die Lüfter am stehende Radi wären dezeit innenliegend und Pull Konfig. Derzeit hatte ich keinen Lüfter in der Rückwand geplant, um die warme Luft aus dem System zu blasen. Könnte ich aber auch noch einplanen.


----------



## Sinusspass (6. November 2020)

s0iki schrieb:


> Vllt stell ich mich grad bissl an, aber wenn ich nur den einen Kugelhahn anschliesse, hab ich beim öffnen dessen dann 2 offene Leitungen... Damit besteht doch nach wie vor die Möglichkeit, dass Flüssigkeit in den Kreislauf anstatt rausgepumpt wird. Oder irre ich mich?


Du pumpst beim ablassen nicht. So würdest du nur den Agb leer pumpen, der selbstständig auch leer läuft und dann zieht die Pumpe nur noch Luft. Zum ablassen machst du alles aus, drehst den Kugelhahn auf und lässt die Schwerkraft die Arbeit erledigen. Was raus kommt, kommt raus, aber es wird immer Flüssigkeit im Kreislauf bleiben, wo der Kugelhahn nicht weiterhilft.


s0iki schrieb:


> Was würdest du/ihr vorschlagen, bei außen liegenden Lüftern, push oder pull? Die Lüfter am stehende Radi wären dezeit innenliegend und Pull Konfig. Derzeit hatte ich keinen Lüfter in der Rückwand geplant, um die warme Luft aus dem System zu blasen. Könnte ich aber auch noch einplanen.


Push oder Pull ist wirklich egal, wichtiger ist, ob die Lüfter ins Gehäuse rein oder aus dem Gehäuse raus blasen.  Bei niedrigen Drehzahlen ist All-in mit Entlüftung nur über den Hecklüfter etwas besser, bei höheren setzt sich die Airflow-Lösung mit vorne rein und oben raus durch.


----------



## s0iki (6. November 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Zum ablassen machst du alles aus, drehst den Kugelhahn auf und lässt die Schwerkraft die Arbeit erledigen. Was raus kommt, kommt raus, aber es wird immer Flüssigkeit im Kreislauf bleiben, wo der Kugelhahn nicht weiterhilft.


Ok, das erklärt es, danke! Deshalb möglichst weit unten den Kugelhahn anbringen!   



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Push oder Pull ist wirklich egal, wichtiger ist, ob die Lüfter ins Gehäuse rein oder aus dem Gehäuse raus blasen. Bei niedrigen Drehzahlen ist All-in mit Entlüftung nur über den Hecklüfter etwas besser, bei höheren setzt sich die Airflow-Lösung mit vorne rein und oben raus durch.


Alles klar, dann werde ich testen, wie sich oberer Radi mit Lüfter innen/aussen einbauen lassen. Ab wann hab ich "höhere" Drehzahlen? Wo ist da die Grenze von niedrig zu hoch?


----------



## Sinusspass (6. November 2020)

Bei mir ist alles über 800 hoch, da ungefähr wendet sich die Sache auch. Zudem machen ab dann dickere Radiatoren langsam Sinn, aber leise ist es eben nicht mehr. Daher auch die Unterteilung an der Stelle.


----------



## s0iki (6. November 2020)

Dann warte ich mal auf die bestellte Hardware und melde mich beim Aufbau des Systems! Soweit scheinen erstmal alle Fragen beantwortet und ich bin gespannt auf das Aufbau-Abenteuer!

Ich danke euch auf jeden Fall jetzt schon mal für eure Zeit und Auskunft bis hier her!


----------



## s0iki (14. November 2020)

Kurzes Update zur Zusammenstellung. Aufgrund des Release von Ryzen 5000 CPUs und deren Tests, werde ich auf ein AMD Setup umstellen. Mittlerweile sind die Radiatoren, Anschlüsse, Schlauch und Pumpe vorhanden. Mainboard, CPU-Kühler und CPU fehlen derzeit. Ich werde also die Tage mal die Radiatoren und die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten der Verschlauchung testen. 

Folgendes habe ich rausgesucht:
Mainboard: Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite
CPU-Kühler: Watercool Heatkiller IV Pro AMD, Black Copper (18035)
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 5800X, 8C/16T, 3.80-4.70GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (100-100000063WOF) oder  AMD Ryzen 9 5900X, 12C/24T, 3.70-4.80GHz, tray (100-000000061) <-- Vermutlich wird sich die Wahl an der Verfügbarkeit orientieren. Was denkt ihr?


----------



## s0iki (15. November 2020)

Heute habe ich die Radiatoren inkl. Lüfter und Pumpe verbaut. In der Front sind die Lüfter nun draussen, aufgrund des eingeschränkten Platz oben am Anschluss.

Ich erwarte Mitte der Woche das Mainboard. Über eBay KA konnte ich eine OCTO-Steuerung von Aqua Computer ergattern. Diese ist ebenfalls schon verbaut. Allerdings fehlt mir ein bissl die Fantasie wo ich das Teil platzieren soll. Angedacht laut Beschreibung ist ein SSD Schlitten. Allerdings passen die Bohrungen vom Schlitten nicht mit denen vom OCTO überein. Vermutlich werde ich die Steuerung am Netzteil mit doppelseitigen Klebeband befestigen. Evtl. mach ich morgen mal ein paar Bilder vom derzeitigen Stand.


----------



## s0iki (16. November 2020)

Hier mal der Stand der Dinge. 

1. Bild: Ablasshahn am Ausgang Front-Radiator hin zur Pumpe. Der Ablasshahn ist momentan mit Verschlussschraube abgedichtet. Bei Wartung würde ich dann ein Schlauchstück anschließen und dann die Flüssigkeit ablassen.
2. Bild: Verbindung Front-Radiator hin zur Pumpe
3. Bild: Oberer Radiator Anschluss hinten, kommend von CPU und vorderer Anschluss geht runter zum Front Radiator.

Da Mainboard momentan noch im Versand ist, kann ich erstmal nicht weitermachen.


----------



## Sinusspass (16. November 2020)

Waren die Verlängerungen bei dem oberen Radiator wirklich nötig oder welchen Hintergrund haben die?


----------



## s0iki (16. November 2020)

Die hintere Verlängerung war notwendig, damit ich am Lüfter vorbeikomme. Eine etwas kürzere hätte es sicher auch getan. Die vordere ist dran, weil ich diese noch da hatte. Hab diese grade mal abgemacht und nur den drehbaren kürzeren Adapter drangelassen. Passt auch noch. Von daher lass ich das mal so.


----------



## Sinusspass (16. November 2020)

Wenn es bei der vorderen Verlängerung geht, warum nicht auch bei der hinteren? Die Anschlussgewinde haben ja die gleiche Position zu der Lüfterseite.


----------



## s0iki (16. November 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wenn es bei der vorderen Verlängerung geht, warum nicht auch bei der hinteren?


Der hintere Anschluss wird ja von der CPU kommend angeschlossen.  Deswegen hab ich da den vorhandenen Platz ausgenutzt. Der vordere Anschluss geht direkt runter zum Radiator.


----------



## Sinusspass (16. November 2020)

Das würde auch ohne die Verlängerungen gehen, aber macht in der Praxis keinen Unterschied.


----------



## s0iki (16. November 2020)

Den PWM Anschluss der Pumpe habe ich auch an die OCTO angeschlossen. Passt das? 

Des weiteren haben die Arctic Lüfter ja ein Splitterkabel. Ich könnte also alle 3 Lüfter des Front Radiators koppeln und somit nur einmal am OCTO anschließen. Funktioniert das? Das Resultat, stelle ich mir vor, wäre dass OCTO nur ein Lüfteranschluss regelt, aber drei Lüfter darauf reagieren. Das gleiche würde ich für den oberen Radiator machen. Macht das Sinn?


----------



## Sinusspass (16. November 2020)

s0iki schrieb:


> Den PWM Anschluss der Pumpe habe ich auch an die OCTO angeschlossen. Passt das?


Ja, du musst nur eine sinnvolle feste Einstellung festlegen und keine Kurve. Eine Kurve oder sonst wie variable Werte bei der Pumpe sind ziemlich unnötig.


s0iki schrieb:


> Des weiteren haben die Arctic Lüfter ja ein Splitterkabel. Ich könnte also alle 3 Lüfter des Front Radiators koppeln und somit nur einmal am OCTO anschließen. Funktioniert das? Das Resultat, stelle ich mir vor, wäre dass OCTO nur ein Lüfteranschluss regelt, aber drei Lüfter darauf reagieren. Das gleiche würde ich für den oberen Radiator machen. Macht das Sinn?


Das wird in der Regel genau so gemacht. Oft genug hängen sogar alle Lüfter gleicher Bauart an einem Anschluss.


----------



## s0iki (16. November 2020)

Top, danke!


----------



## s0iki (19. November 2020)

So, aufgrund der Verfügbarkeit der Ryzen 5900x stockt das Projekt nun ein bissl. Alternativ könnte ich auch den 5800x holen, aber da ist wohl Preis-Leistung nicht so toll. 
Leider bin ich auch derart ungeduldig... Ich möchte doch das Build nun endlich in Betrieb nehmen und so... Die Ryzen 3900XT und 3950 sind aufgrund des Release der neuen Ryzen ziemlich im Preis gefallen. Was sagt ihr?


----------



## Sinusspass (19. November 2020)

Kommt ganz drauf an, was du damit genau machst. Wenn du auf hohen Auflösungen zockst und die CPU nicht wirklich auslastest (auch keinen einzelnen Kern) ist die CPU auch herzlich egal, sobald du ins CPU-Limit kommst, ist Ryzen 3000 doch ein ggf. erheblicher Nachteil gegenüber Ryzen 5000.


----------



## RtZk (19. November 2020)

s0iki schrieb:


> So, aufgrund der Verfügbarkeit der Ryzen 5900x stockt das Projekt nun ein bissl. Alternativ könnte ich auch den 5800x holen, aber da ist wohl Preis-Leistung nicht so toll.
> Leider bin ich auch derart ungeduldig... Ich möchte doch das Build nun endlich in Betrieb nehmen und so... Die Ryzen 3900XT und 3950 sind aufgrund des Release der neuen Ryzen ziemlich im Preis gefallen. Was sagt ihr?



Keine Ahnung was du mit deinem Rechner machst, aber kaum jemand kann wirklich etwas mit den 12 Kernen eines 5900X anfangen. Ein 5800X ist für einen Spieler die deutlich bessere Wahl im Vergleich mit einem deutlich langsameren 3900 oder 3950.


----------



## s0iki (19. November 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wenn du auf hohen Auflösungen zockst und die CPU nicht wirklich auslastest (auch keinen einzelnen Kern) ist die CPU auch herzlich egal, sobald du ins CPU-Limit kommst, ist Ryzen 3000 doch ein ggf. erheblicher Nachteil gegenüber Ryzen 5000.


1440p wäre die Auflösung mit der gezockt werden soll.  Tatsächlich wollte ich mir mit dem 5900X lediglich kein erneutes Aufrüsten für die nächsten 2-3 Jahre erkaufen. 


RtZk schrieb:


> Ein 5800X ist für einen Spieler die deutlich bessere Wahl im Vergleich mit einem deutlich langsameren 3900 oder 3950.


Das erleichtert mir auf jeden Fall die Entscheidung. Ich habe jetzt auch nochmal einen Vergleich zwischen 5800x und 3900x(t) angesehen. Das zeigts auch nochmal schön, danke!


----------



## Sinusspass (19. November 2020)

1440p kann man auch nicht mehr zu hoher Auflösung zählen.  
Generell kommt es eben immer drauf an, welche Bildwiederholrate erreicht wird, irgendwas limitiert immer. Das kann in 1440p auch schon der Prozessor sein, von daher macht der 5800x schon mehr Sinn als der 3900x, statt dem man auch genauso gut einen 3700x oder gar nur 3600 hätte nehmen können.


----------



## s0iki (23. November 2020)

"Leider" gabs die 5800X bis zum Wochenende nicht zu bestellen. Also "musste" ich mir den 5900X bestellen. Die Lieferung ist nun für Mittwoch terminiert. Ich werde also am Mittwoch hoffentlich das System endlich "fluten" können!


----------



## s0iki (25. November 2020)

So, das Gerät rennt! Leider hat sich rausgestellt, dass meine gebraucht gekaufte RTX 2080 ti waterforce ein defekt ist. Ich hatte alles angeschlossen, WIN installiert und beim Neustarten nach der Installation gingen die Monitore aus. Nach meinem BIOS Update vorher, wurden die CPU und Speicher erkannt. Somit konnte ich das ausschließen. Nun habe ich noch eine nicht wassergekühlte RTX 2070 S da, welche ich kurzerhand eingebaut habe, und siehe da, nun läuft das System.

Die Waterforce geht nun zurück und ich muss mich nun in Geduld üben, bis es die 30xx Karten zu kaufen gibt. 

Davon abgesehen, die OCTO wurde erkannt. aquasuite wurde installiert und zumindest mal die Lüfter der beiden Radiatoren runtergeregelt. Gibt es irgendwo eine Seite oder hier vllt. ein Thread in dem man das Konfigurieren der aquasuite bissl verstehen lernen kann? Was ich zum Beispiel noch icht gefunden habe ist, die Anzeige der CPU Temperatur. Was mich auch interessieren würde ist, ob es vllt schon so vorgefertigte Templates für die Übersichtsseite gibt.


----------



## s0iki (1. Dezember 2020)

So, ich konnte heute Morgen eine RTX 3080 bei Cyberport ordern... Dazu habe ich noch ein Riser Kabel bestellt, weil ich vermute, dass die Karte in den Bauraum des AGB kommt. Da mir das Gehäuse von Haus aus die Möglichkeit gibt, die Grafikkarte auch vertikal zu montieren, hab ich hier eine Alternative. 

Vorerst wird die Grafikkarte aber per Luft betrieben. Ich muss mir ja noch ein Weihnachtsgeschenk für mich aufheben. Als GPU Kühler wird dann wohl einer αcool in Betrieb genommen!

Ich editier dann mal wieder den Titel...


----------



## s0iki (8. Dezember 2020)

s0iki schrieb:


> So, ich konnte heute Morgen eine RTX 3080 bei Cyberport ordern...


Finally, Cyberport hat mir auf meiner Bestellung einen unbestimmten Verzug mitgeteilt! Ich dachte mir so "na toll!" Gleichzeitig habe ich bei Nvidia direkt mitbekommen, dass die RTX3090 wieder verfügbar waren und da zu gegriffen! Letztlich habe ich sie nun heute geliefert bekommen... 

Nun werde ich diese nun vertikal einbauen, bis den Mut habe das Teil auseinander zuschrauben und einen Wasserblock zu montieren. 

Der Titel wird nun ein letztes Mal geändert!


----------



## s0iki (18. Dezember 2020)

Mein alter PC ist nun so gut wie verkauft und es ist somit wieder etwas Budget freigeworden. Ich denke hier an die Grafikkarte, welche wassergekühlt werden und in den Kreislauf mit eingebaut werden soll. Momentan gibt es soweit ich weiß noch nicht so viele Hersteller, die Wasserblöcke für die FE anbieten. Welche (Hersteller) könntet ihr empfehlen? Gibt es irgendwo eine Übersicht bzgl. Hersteller und Verfügbarkeit?!


----------



## Nathenhale (18. Dezember 2020)

schaust du hier.








						RTX 3000 Wasserkühler: Stand der Dinge (Update 1.1.22)
					

Aktuellen Informationen und Übersicht zu Wasserkühlern / Wasserblöcken für die nVidia RTX 3000 (RTX 3090, 3080 (Ti) und 3070) und Custom-Designs.




					hardware-helden.de
				



Da sollten alle aufgelistet sein . Ich habe mir den von Bykski in der POM variante bestellt.
Aber leider ist die Lieferzeit 60 Tage RIP


----------



## s0iki (18. Dezember 2020)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Da sollten alle aufgelistet sein . Ich habe mir den von Bykski in der POM variante bestellt.
> Aber leider ist die Lieferzeit 60 Tage RIP


Oh, wow, schnelle Antwort!   

Auf der Website von denen steht was von 1-5 Tage Lieferzeit, wenn ich heute bestelle. Deinem Post entnehme ich, dass es doch länger dauert...?!


----------



## Nathenhale (18. Dezember 2020)

ja in der POm variante der normale aus acryl ist schneller lieferbar.
Aber Achtung du brauchst den für das Founders design und nich Referenze Design.


----------



## s0iki (18. Dezember 2020)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> ja in der POm variante der normale aus acryl ist schneller lieferbar


Oha, harte Geduldsprobe! 

Sind die denn zu empfehlen? Ich hatte bisher nur einen GPU Kühler von denen. Den konnte ich allerdings nicht in Betrieb nehmen, da die Grafikkarte defekt war. Auffällig war, dass da keine Bedienungsanleitung bei war. Sprich, wie demontier ich den Kühler der Grafikkarte und montiere anschließend den Block auf die Grafikkarte. Fand ich bissl schwach!



Nathenhale schrieb:


> Aber Achtung du brauchst den für das Founders design und nich Referenze Design.


Jawohl, das ist mir klar!


----------



## Nathenhale (18. Dezember 2020)

Also das was ich gelesen habe . Sollen die eine gute Qualität haben . Und eine Anleitung gibt's notfalls auf der Seite von ezmooder


----------



## s0iki (18. Dezember 2020)

Spricht denn irgendwas gegen den GPU block von alphacool? Hat den vllt. schon jemand verbaut und kann dazu was sagen, wie er performt bzw. wieder Umbau selbst verlief, Stolpersteine inkl.?!


----------



## Nathenhale (18. Dezember 2020)

Eine vikose wlp nehmen Alphacool SUB Zero z.b. ja denn kann man nehmen .
Ich glaube Igor hat genau den getestet .


----------



## s0iki (18. Dezember 2020)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Ich glaube Igor hat genau den getestet .


Ja,  Igor hat einen von Alphacool getestet. Allerdings mein ich, von einer Referenzkarte. Wenn man das vergleichen kann, dann sind die wohl top!


Nathenhale schrieb:


> Eine vikose wlp nehmen Alphacool SUB Zero .


Danke für den Tipp!

Ich habe mal nachgesehen, wie viskos die SUB Zero ist. Gleichzeitig habe ich die Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut (die habe ich noch hier) damit verglichen. Die Hydronaut ist deutlich viskoser (x2). Nun ist die Frage, sollte ich die weniger viskose SUB Zero noch kaufen? Mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass ich auch die Hydronaut nehmen kann.


----------



## Nathenhale (18. Dezember 2020)

Meins auch . Umso dick flüssiger umso einfacher ist es bei der 3090 da sie durch das gewölbt Packet ,dann nicht so leicht weg fließen kann .


----------



## s0iki (30. Dezember 2020)

So, es gibt mal wieder ein update!

Ich habe nun auch den POM Wasserblock von Bykski inkl. den digitalen Terminal bestellt. Die Lieferzeiten sind mittlerweile auf etwas über 2 Wochen runtergegangen!


----------



## Nathenhale (30. Dezember 2020)

Bitte sag bescheid wenn du deinen bekommst . Ich habe meinen vor einer Woche bestellt . Da waren noch 60 Tage Lieferzeit . Wenn du deinen bekommst before ich meinen habe raste ich aus . 
PS da kannst du natürlich nichts dafür .


----------



## s0iki (30. Dezember 2020)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Bitte sag bescheid wenn du deinen bekommst . Ich habe meinen vor einer Woche bestellt .


Das werde ich tun! Laut deren Website bekommen die neue am 12.01.!


----------



## s0iki (19. Januar 2021)

Kurzes Update. Da ich bisher keine Versandmitteilung bekommen hatte, hab ich den Support kontaktiert. Daraufhin kam die Antwort recht schnell. Die Anlieferung der POM Blöcke hat sich verspätet. Neuer anvisierter Termin der Anlieferung  ist nun kommender Freitag bzw. Montag. Danach wird umgehend versendet!


----------



## afrotobi (25. Januar 2021)

Schau mal in meine Thread - habe mit der gleichen Graka und CPU gebaut!






						Wakü für Ryzen 5900x und 3090/6900XT
					

Hallo PCGHX Community,  wäre cool wenn Ihr mir ein wenig bei meinem ersten Wakü Projekt unter die Arme greifen könntet. Beim Budget bin ich relativ frei, und möchte auf Qualität setzen (sollte aber nicht über 1.200EUR gehen) – es muss aber auch nicht das teuerste vom teuren sein!  Aus meinem...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## s0iki (25. Januar 2021)

afrotobi schrieb:


> Schau mal in meine Thread - habe mit der gleichen Graka und CPU gebaut!


Hi! Ja, ich kannte deinen Thread schon! Ist ziemlich cool geworden, das Build.   Deine Temperaturen sehen übrigens ziemlich gut aus! Wie siehts bei dir mit der Lautstärke bzw. Lüftergeschwindigkeit aus?

Ich warte nun auf den Wasserblock von Bykski und dann bau ich die Graka um. Da ich ziemlich skeptisch bin, dass die verbauten Radiatoren die komplette Abwärme in akzeptabler Lautstärke abtransportieren kann, bin ich mittlerweile soweit, dass ich das System nochmal komplett auseinander nehme und mein Gehäuse austausche. Das update im Detail ist dann 3 Radiatoren (2x 360, oben und unten, 1x 420, front) anstatt nur die derzeit verbauten 2 Radiatoren. Und zusätzlich werde ich, weil die Corona Langeweile und die Recherchezeit mich dazu verleitet haben, Hardtubes zu probieren.


----------



## afrotobi (25. Januar 2021)

Das lauteste ist die Graka^^ Drecks Spulenfiepen --> die geht leider wieder zu ASUS.
Die Lüfter drehen alle gelocked auf 650rpm. Dadurch ist es wirklich leise und die Pumpe habe ich extra nochmal mit Silikon Unterlegscheiben entkoppelt um es hier auch wirklich ruhig zu haben. Zudem sind Shrouds aus Gummi verbaut die entkoppeln und bringen einen minimal besseren Airflow .

Also meine Komponenten sind mit 480+420+240 Radi wirklich leise. Ich bin aber auch sehr geräusch empfindlich.
Ich denke den 240 Radi kann man im Boden auch weglassen bei mir. Mit deiner geplanten Fläche und nem guten Airflow solltest du dann auch ein leises System haben. Ansonsten schau dir mal meinen Airflow an - habe sehr lange daran gepfeilt und bekomme so die besten Ergebnisse. PCGH hat mich darauf gebracht, den Revers Airflow zu installieren - die Jungs hatten in einer Ihrer letzten Zeitungen einen ziemlich großen Artikel darüber, der mich überzeugt hat.


----------



## s0iki (25. Januar 2021)

afrotobi schrieb:


> PCGH hat mich darauf gebracht, den Revers Airflow zu installieren - die Jungs hatten in einer Ihrer letzten Zeitungen einen ziemlich großen Artikel darüber, der mich überzeugt hat.


Ist es der Airflow so wie hier skizziert?





						Wakü für Ryzen 5900x und 3090/6900XT
					

Hallo PCGHX Community,  wäre cool wenn Ihr mir ein wenig bei meinem ersten Wakü Projekt unter die Arme greifen könntet. Beim Budget bin ich relativ frei, und möchte auf Qualität setzen (sollte aber nicht über 1.200EUR gehen) – es muss aber auch nicht das teuerste vom teuren sein!  Aus meinem...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## afrotobi (25. Januar 2021)

s0iki schrieb:


> Ist es der Airflow so wie hier skizziert?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein - Ich lasse oben und vorne raus blasen - also durch den Radiator durch, damit die warme Radi Luft gar nicht erst ins Gehäuse kommt. Unten und hinten lasse ich Luft ins Gehäuse reinblasen um die Frischluftzufuhr zu gewährleisten.

Ist die beste Konfig für mein Praxisbeispiel - und glaube mir ich habe einiges getestet.^^

anbei ein Bild - extra für dich noch erstellt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Lüfterplatzierung sieht man auch hier nochmal gut. (Außer die im Boden, aber glaube mir - da sind noch 2x120 LL die Luft in das Gehäuse fördern)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## s0iki (25. Januar 2021)

afrotobi schrieb:


> anbei ein Bild - extra für dich noch erstellt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meine Lüfter front und hinten sind entgegengesetzt. Was ist hier der Grund warum du nach vorn rausbläst? Hast du evtl. den angesprochenen Artikel parat?


----------



## afrotobi (27. Januar 2021)

s0iki schrieb:


> Meine Lüfter front und hinten sind entgegengesetzt. Was ist hier der Grund warum du nach vorn rausbläst? Hast du evtl. den angesprochenen Artikel parat?


Hatte ich doch geschrieben...


ich möchte die warme Luft direkt aus dem Case haben.
Bei deiner Version bläst du ja quasi die warme Luft rein und "heizt/kühlst" damit deinen Radiator im Deckel.
Bei meiner Variante wird die warme Luft direkt aus dem Case befördert.

Den Artikel kann ich nicht verlinken - war nur in der Printausgabe.


----------



## s0iki (3. Februar 2021)

afrotobi schrieb:


> Bei deiner Version bläst du ja quasi die warme Luft rein und "heizt/kühlst" damit deinen Radiator im Deckel.
> Bei meiner Variante wird die warme Luft direkt aus dem Case befördert.


Ok, verstanden.

Ich frage mich, ob es besser ist, 2x warme Luft durch die Radis (nach vorn und oben) raus zu blasen oder einmal mehr die kalte Luft zu nutzen und damit den Radiator zu kühlen. Letztlich ist es vermutlich ein Unterschied von wenigen Grad...




s0iki schrieb:


> Kurzes Update. Da ich bisher keine Versandmitteilung bekommen hatte, hab ich den Support kontaktiert. Daraufhin kam die Antwort recht schnell. Die Anlieferung der POM Blöcke hat sich verspätet. Neuer anvisierter Termin der Anlieferung ist nun kommender Freitag bzw. Montag. Danach wird umgehend versendet!


Ich habe nochmal angefragt, da ja nun schon Februar ist.  Wie siehts bei dir aus @Nathenhale ?

Die Rückmeldung habe ich direkt bekommen:


----------



## Nathenhale (3. Februar 2021)

Also bei mir haben Sie geschrieben das Sie den Liefertermin vom 12.02.2021 Einhalten werden und das ich etwa 3 tage Später meinen Kühler erhalten soll.


----------



## s0iki (4. Februar 2021)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Also bei mir haben Sie geschrieben das Sie den Liefertermin vom 12.02.2021 Einhalten werden und das ich etwa 3 tage Später meinen Kühler erhalten soll.


Also, ich habe heute eine Mail erhalten, dass sie das Lieferdatum auf 11.02. einhalten können. Ich bin mal gespannt!


----------



## Nathenhale (4. Februar 2021)

Ich ebenso


----------



## s0iki (16. Februar 2021)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Ich ebenso


Mal blöd gefragt, kam der Block bei dir an?


----------



## Nathenhale (18. Februar 2021)

Nope der wurde noch nicht mal Versant . Laut denen Hängen die Blöcke im Moment noch im Deutschen zoll.


----------



## s0iki (26. Februar 2021)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Nope der wurde noch nicht mal Versant . Laut denen Hängen die Blöcke im Moment noch im Deutschen zoll.


Hab heute die Versandbestätigung bekommen! @Nathenhale


----------



## Nathenhale (26. Februar 2021)

Ich meine gestern schon. Habe aber den Thread nicht mehr gefunden. Soll Heute eigentlich kommen.


----------



## s0iki (27. Februar 2021)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Ich meine gestern schon. Habe aber den Thread nicht mehr gefunden. Soll Heute eigentlich kommen.


Mein Block wurde soeben geliefert. Ich fange dann mal an umzubauen!


----------



## Nathenhale (27. Februar 2021)

Kann dir jetzt schon sagen die Anleitung ist kacke


----------



## s0iki (28. Februar 2021)

Umbau und Integration erfolgreich abgeschlossen! 

Leider habe ich grad Probleme mit der Lüftersteuerung (OCTO). Wenn ich sie angeschlossen (MOLEX) habe, startet der PC nicht. Zieh ich den Molex startet der Rechner, wenn ich den Powerbutton drücke. Und sobald ich die Stromversorgung zur OCTO wieder herstelle, gehen zwar die Lüfter an, aber die OCTO wird nicht erkannt. Heißt die Lüfter rennen 100%. Die OCTO ist ebenfalls noch per USB am Board angeschlossen. Außerdem habe ich festgestellt, dass die Status-LED vom OCTO blinkt. Laut Handbuch (PDF) heißt das u.a. Spannungsversorgung, Fehler, etc. Hab also schon mal die Kabel durchgetauscht (mit D5-Pumpe) und separiert.  An den Kabeln liegts schon mal nicht. Am Netzteil sollte es eigentlich auch nicht liegen, da es ja bis gestern so noch in der anderen Konfiguration lief.

Derzeit sind daran 9 Lüfter angeschlossen (jeweils 3 per 4pin-Slot) Dazu kommt der 4pin der Pumpe und ein Temperatursensor. Da mir derzeit noch ein Splitterkabel fehlt, fehlen auch noch 1x 3 Lüfter die noch mit angeschlossen werden sollten.

Hat irgendwer eine Ahnung an was das Liegen könnte?


----------



## Sinusspass (28. Februar 2021)

Trenn mal Usb und lass Molex dran. Könnte sein, dass du Usb aus Versehen verpolt hast und beim Start noch keine Verpolungserkennung greift, sodass die Kurschlusssicherung des Netzteils triggert.


----------



## s0iki (1. März 2021)

Hab ich probiert. Nach wie vor das gleiche Problem. Blinken und von Windows nicht erkannt. Kann das Ding kaputt sein?


----------



## Sinusspass (1. März 2021)

Wenn du dir komplett sicher bist, dass alle Steckverbindungen passen, dann kann das sein.
Ebenso könnte es aber ein altbekannter Fehler bei Aquacomputer-Geräten sein. Manche Boards halten sich nicht ganz exakt an die elektrische Usb-Spezifikation, wodurch die Geräte nicht erkannt werden. So zumindest die Aussage von Aquacomputer. Das wäre ein mögliches Problem, könntest du mit einem anderen Board gegentesten.
Ich halte es aber eher für unwahrscheinlich, dass es das ist. Passt nicht zum restlichen Fehlerbild. Einfach mal ne Mail an den Support von Aquacomputer.


----------



## s0iki (1. März 2021)

Der octo lief ja schon mit dem Board, von daher sollte das eigentlich nicht der Fall sein, mit der Kompatibilität. 

Dann schreib ich mal ne Mail! Vielen Dank schon mal für deine schnellen Antworten!


----------



## s0iki (1. März 2021)

Übrigens hat sich mein System nun etwas geändert, mit der Integration der wassergekühlten 3090. Ich schreib das nochmal ausführlich auf, aber hier schon mal ein Bild!


----------



## Sinusspass (1. März 2021)

Sieht hervorragend aus. Sehr interessantes Hardtubing.


----------



## s0iki (2. März 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Sieht hervorragend aus. Sehr interessantes Hardtubing.


Vielen Dank! Ja, das tubing war ne spannende Sache und hat mich einiges an Zeit gekostet zu definieren!

Bezgl. dem Thema OCTO hab ich mich ans Forum gewandt und ein AC Mod hat sich auch eingebracht. Laut seiner Aussage ist das Teil wohl defekt:  Aqua Computer Forum Link

Vorsorglich habe ich schon einen Ersatz bestellt. Nun muss ich mich erstmal gedulden. Interessanterweise werden die Lüfterdrehzahlen vom Vorgängersystem derzeit gefahren. Das ging anfangs nicht. Nachdem ich aber alle Verbraucher abgemacht und dann die Lüfter nach und nach angeschlossen hatte. Damit kann ich das System zumindest schon mal nutzen. Lediglich habe ich derzeit keine Möglichkeit die Temp. der Flüssigkeit zu überwachen.


----------



## Sinusspass (2. März 2021)

Du hast genug Fläche, um keine zu hohen Wassertemperaturen zu haben. So viel kann man pauschal sagen und für den sicheren Betrieb reicht das auch aus.
Ideal ist es natürlich erst mit Steuerung.


----------



## s0iki (2. März 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Du hast genug Fläche, um keine zu hohen Wassertemperaturen zu haben. So viel kann man pauschal sagen und für den sicheren Betrieb reicht das auch aus.


Jawohl, ich habe nun 2x360mm Radiatoren oben und unten verbaut und in der Front 1x 420mm.


----------



## s0iki (13. März 2021)

So, das System ist nun vollends fertig und ich kann sagen, dass es echt geil geworden ist. Richtig gute Bilder (die beiden sind direkt nach der Verorhrung entstanden) hab ich leider noch nicht, dafür mal einen Eindruck was ich an Lüfter verbaut hab und Temperaturen im Idle. Das System ist so so gut wie unhörbar. Die Temperaturen unter Last (20min Furmark loop) sind bei der Grafikkarte 43°C bei einer Wassertemperatur von 33°C und Raumtemperatur von 23°C.  Die CPU hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt Temperaturen zwischen 60° und 65°C. Ich bin überaus zufrieden mit der Konfig soweit!

Verbaute Radiatoren:
- Unten: 360er Alphacool in Push/Pull Konfiguration, dabei als Push (Arctic P12) und Pull (NB eLoop B12)
- Oben: 360er Hardware Labs (Black ICE Nemesis GTX360) in Pull (NB eLoop B12)
- Front: 420er Alphacool in Push Konfiguration(NB eLoop B14)

Die Hardtubes sind aus 16er PETG klar und als Kühlflüssigkeit habe ich wie vorher auch Aqua Computer DP Ultra reingelassen.

Als Reservoir ist ein 360er von EKWB verbaut (EK-Quantum Volume 360). Um das verbauen zu können, musste ich mir Adapterplatten anfertigen, damit es weiter Richtung Mainboard positioniert ist. Andernfalls hätte ich den vorderen 420er Radiator nicht verbaut bekommen.

Und das ganze Zeugs habe ich alles in das Phanteks Entroo Pro 2 verbaut! Ein riesen Gehäuse, was mit drei Radiatoren doch ganz gut an seine Grenzen kommt!


----------



## intel64gamer (13. März 2021)

Bringt der dritte Radiator in der Praxis für die Laustärke tatsächlich etwas? Ich habe aktuell 2x360mm im Einsatz bei ziemlich ähnlichen Komponenten.  Die Lüfter werden unter Last zwar tatsächlich leicht hörbar, sind aber trotzdem noch deutlich leiser als das Spulenfiepen der RTX 3080 (die 3090 war bei gleichem Verbrauch genauso schlimm).


----------



## s0iki (13. März 2021)

intel64gamer schrieb:


> Bringt der dritte Radiator in der Praxis für die Laustärke tatsächlich etwas?


Die Lüfter haben sich beim dem beschriebenen Furmark genauso gedreht wie auf dem Screenshot gezeigt. Das einzige was sich geändert hat war die Wassertemp. um die paar °C! Spulenfiepen hab ich zum Glück nicht.


----------



## Sinusspass (14. März 2021)

Sehr schönes System und gute Temps.  
Der Bogen  vom Agb zur Pumpe war sicher nicht so hilfreich beim Befüllen, oder ging das gut? Wo hast du den Tempsensor im Kreislauf?


----------



## s0iki (14. März 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Der Bogen vom Agb zur Pumpe war sicher nicht so hilfreich beim Befüllen, oder ging das gut?


Ja, der Bogen hat nicht geholfen beim Befüllen!  Ich habe das Gerät ordentlich nach vorn und nach hinten neigen müssen, mehrmals... Als ich dann ca. 1L im System hatte hab ich dann mit der Pumpe arbeiten können!



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wo hast du den Tempsensor im Kreislauf?


Der Temperatursensor am Radiator oben, Ausgang zum CPU Kühler verschraubt. Hintergrund war hier schlicht das Kabel direkt hinters Board legen zu können.

Hier nochmal ein Screenshot von dem Temperaturen im Idle inkl. Pumpengeschwindigkeit. Ich habe derzeit keine Lüfterkurven eingestellt, weil ich noch am Testen bin. Ich denke auch nicht, dass das so weit nötig ist, da sich die Temperaturen nicht wirklich so dramatisch ändern, dass ich die Lüfterkurven von den Temperaturen abhängig machen muss.

Und aufm 2. Bild kann man sehen, wie das System nun aufm Schreibtisch wirkt. Was noch zu tun ist, ist das Kabelmanagement hintern/unterm Tisch.

Alles in allem bin ich schon richtig zufrieden damit!


----------



## Stormdan (14. Mai 2021)

- edit - sorry, flaschen Thread erwischt ^^


----------

